
Using your iPhone at work? Watch that it doesn’t get wiped when you leave (2014) - sjcsjc
https://9to5mac.com/2014/01/22/using-your-own-iphone-at-work-watch-that-it-doesnt-get-wiped-when-you-leave/
======
sjcsjc
Exactly this happened to a former colleague of a family member. I gather he
lost all of his data, including from all of his other apple devices. I don't
know the details - it was mentioned at a family event recently.

